# مساعده ضرورى ............



## محسن صالح (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد معلومات عن عمليه السباكه وانواعها واريد اى موقع ممكن ان اجد فيه صور لعمليه السباكه


----------



## محمد فوزى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ساهم معنا في بناء موسوعة ويكيبيديا بكتابة مقالات جديدة.
أفران سباكة المعادن
من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
اذهب إلى: تصفح, ابحث
انواع الافران المستخدمة في عملية سباكة المعادن:

فرن البوتقة 
فرن الدست 
الفرن القلاب 
الفرن الدوار 
فرن الحث الكهربى 
فرن القوس الكهربى 

[عدل] فرن البوتقة
هو عبارة عن فرن يدفن أكثر من نصفه تحت الأرض ، ويبطن جداره الطوب الحراري الذي يحتوي على نسبة 42% الومينا وتوضع بداخله بوتقة تصنع من مادة الجرافيت او الزركونيوم او السلمندر ويتوزع اللهب من خلال فتحة في الأسفل موصلة بجهاز نفخ (blower) يقوم بالتوزيع الحراري للهب داخل الفرن

ويتميز هذا الفرن بالتوزيع الحراري الجيد نتيجة لشكله الدائري .

ويعتبر هذا النوع من الأفران بطيئ جدا مقارنة بأنواع اخرى من الأفران ، لذا لا يستخد إلا في المعادن الغير حديدية وفي المسابك الصغيرة ذات الانتاج الضعيف . كما أن هذا النوع من الأفران لا يسمح بالتحكم في عناصر المعدن المنصهر ، ولا في درجات الحرارة

يستخدم هذا النمط من صهر المعادن في صب المسبوكات بعدد محدود ولصب قطع الغيار الغير متوفرة في الاسواق في الدول النامية .. ويستخدمه الفنانون في صب التحف المعدنية الصغيرة .. وفي العادة يكون في البدأ تحضير نموذج شمعي أو من الخشب السهل التشكيل أو من لدائن خاصة ،, ويعمل قالب رملي مخلوط بدبس التمرأو دبس قصب السكر أو مواد لاصقة شبيهه حيث يقوم الدبس بتقوية تماسك القالب ،ويتم تسخين القالب لتجفيف الرطوبة التي قد تفسد العمل ،, ويمكن عمل قالب من الحديد ليمكن استخدامه مرات متعددة .. ولكنه لا يصلح لسبك الحديد ..ويقوم الفنيون برش بودرة الفحم وبودرة الخشب أو زيت السيارات المحروق على القالب ليسهل نزع المسبوكة من داخل القالب .. وتستخدم ورش تشكيل الذهب نفس البوتقة ولكن بشكل صغير في حجم كوب القهوة ولكنهم يحولون السبائك الذهبية إلى أشرطة ذهبية يتم طرقها وسحبها وفردها بمكائن خاصة وبذا يتم تشكيل صفاح الذهب التي يقطعونها إلى الأشكال المطلوبة .. وفي مصر تتركز محال صهر المعادن من هذا النوع في حي السيدة بالقرب من محطة القطار .. ويقومون بسبك كل ما يخطر على بالك من قطع الغيار للسيارت عندهم ويمكن صب أجزاء مهمة من محركات السيارات أيضا ،,, وبهذه الطريقة يصبون قوالب المنتجات البلاستيكية بهذه الطريقة ويتم تشطيبها بشكل دقيق لانتاج السلع البلاستيكية .. ويعد فرن البوتقة هو أبو الصناعات المعدنية والزجاجية أيضا وعنه تطورت جميع الأفران وان كانت كل الأفران الأخرى تقدمت على هذا النمط بأشواط كبيرة.


[عدل] فرن الدست
فرن الدست هو اقدم انواع أفران صهر المعادن على الاطلاق، و يتكون فرن الدست من اسطوانه، مبطنة بالطوب الحراري، طويلة(6 – 11 متر )، شبه دائرية مرتكزه على قاعدة من الحديد الزهر باربعة ارجل من الصلب مفتوحا من اعلى و مزود ببابين من اسفل لادخال الفحم و فتحتين احدهما لاخراج المعدن المنصهر و الاخرى لازالة الخبث

ويستخدم عادة في صهر الحديد و المعادن الحديديه

و تحتوي شحنه الفرن على المعدن المراد صهره بالاضافه إلى فحم الكوك(8%-16%) و الحجر الجيري. في شكل طبقات حيث تستقر طبقه الكوك في الاسفل ثم طبقه المعدن ثم الحجر الجيري من اعلى

و يستخدم الهواء الذي يضخ من اسفل الفرن في اشعال الكوك

و تستخدم الحراره المتولده عن احتراق فحم الكوك في صهر المعدن. بينما يستخدم الحجر الجيري ليتفاعل مع الشوائب الموجوده في المعدن مكونا خبث يطفو على سطح المعدن بعد اتمام عمليه الصهر و يمكن ازالته. كما تساعد تلك الطبقه من الخبث على حمايه المعدن من الاكسدة

و يعد فرن الدست من أكثر الافران تلويثا للبيئه حيث ينبعث منه غازي أول اكسيد الكربون و رابع اكسيد الكبريت، و للتغلب على ذلك فان افران الدست تكون عادة مجهزه بانظمة تحكم في العادم لتحبس تلك الانبعاثات و تمريرها على خزانات من المياه لتنقيه العادم او عن طريق فلاتر.

تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A3%D9%81%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86_%D8%B3%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%83%D8%A9_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%86"
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5991
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=99887
http://www.neelwafurat.com/itempage.aspx?id=lbb113093-73252&search=books
http://dspace.uqu.edu.sa:8080/dspace2/handle/123456789/6792
http://www.muhandes.info/vb/showthread.php?t=271


----------



## محسن صالح (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخى ولكمى اريد معلومات عن انواع السباكه


----------



## هاله الشيخ (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## new hamada (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد معلومات عن فرن القلاب فى صهر المعادن


----------



## حلمي مهندس صناعي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه ولاكن لو سمحت ممكن سؤال هل كل الذي ذكرته هل هو ضمن دراسة الهندسه الصناعيه


----------



## محمدالديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## bassam25 (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل هام والجميع بالف خير
ارجو مساعدتي بمعلومات عن التحليل الكهربي لمركبات الزركونيوم والاقطاب الانتقائية لها


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------

